# 1975 fleetwing tiger cat  ?



## nick tures (Dec 10, 2019)

any info would be apricated,  springer stock ?  fenders?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 10, 2019)

Made by Murray. (Pointed rear dropouts are a dead giveaway) looks like a BMA/6 sticker under the red tape on the seat tube which would be after 1973. Fork looks swapped from a 26" bike (Murray) at the time the fenders were removed. Enjoy!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 13, 2020)

great thank you for the info,  pedals have a 75 stamped on them that make it a 1975  ?   will do !!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 13, 2020)

heres what it looks like now


----------

